# Any Amazants proud that their toil has paid for Bezos to fulfill his boyhood dream of going into space?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://news.yahoo.com/jeff-bezos-criticised-amazon-workers-142748783.html


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I do some drop-shipping which involves Amazon. I am happy that Bezo's built this great supply network from which we can all profit. But proud? No. Not caring even a little bit what he does with his money, yes.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2021)

I heard $61M is coming back to drivers. In a few decades since FTC slow as fk.


----------

